# J2 Hull Color....Silver or...?



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey folks -

I've been giving some thought to the exterior hull color for my Moebius J2. It seems like everybody's going with some variation of Silver, which is pretty well supported by the filming model for the 2nd and 3rd seasons. Most, if not all have turned out pretty great.

I was watching the DVDs for the 1st season and looking at the "in flight" sequences. The model appears to have been painted a light gray color and that seems to be the direction that feels best for me. I'll still keep things like the landing gear parts (except for the backsides) silver, etc. My thought was that with the body color of the ship being a light gray, other parts of the ship would contrast nicely.

Has anyone else "gone gray" yet? Just wondering if anyone else had the same idea....

Bryan


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm going to try a custom mix of 50/50 Dark Aircraft Grey and Chrome Silver shot through an airbrush. Followed by a semi-gloss sealer.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> Hey folks -
> 
> I've been giving some thought to the exterior hull color for my Moebius J2. It seems like everybody's going with some variation of Silver, which is pretty well supported by the filming model for the 2nd and 3rd seasons. Most, if not all have turned out pretty great.
> 
> ...


I want to go with Tamiya Mica Silver but I want to add a dull coat so its not so shiny. For the legs I will try aluminum or some variation on that just for a little contrast. 
Mike


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Chrome silver on the car,Bare Metal Silver on the hull,Tamiya Spray cans.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The lighting had more to do with the look of the hull. This translates into the bracketing of the film/shutter speed used.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I went the opposite route. I stand by the belief that something that is supposed to fly thru space at incredible speeds should be as slippery as possible, so I shot mine with House of Kolors Orion Silver Microflake basecoat, then topped it with 6 coats of Kosmic Klear with just a pinch of Black Golds superfine microflake! It just glows in the sun, and if a gnat landed on it he would probably bust his butt trying to get off! 

















I'm a hotrodder, what can I say?! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> I went the opposite route. I stand by the belief that something that is supposed to fly thru space at incredible speeds should be as slippery as possible, so I shot mine with House of Kolors Orion Silver Microflake basecoat, then topped it with 6 coats of Kosmic Klear with just a pinch of Black Golds superfine microflake! It just glows in the sun, and if a gnat landed on it he would probably bust his butt trying to get off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you need some vintage flame decals!:thumbsup:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

That's just pretty...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that's nine kinds of sweet!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Directly applied (no primer) Tamiya Mica Silver rattlecan is PERFECT for the outer hull.


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

not that the various colors aren't 'pretty', but the high-gloss iMO makes the ship look like an imported toy. In fact, the first picture of the Moebius J2 (aluminum) gave me the same thought. Their alumium hull is finished in a high-gloss clear coat too; I just don't like that.............


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Original Color Of the Jupiter Two(season 1), was a Light Grey.
In Fact, I painted my Lunar 2' that color, and it looked cool.

However, when it went to color, Irwin Allen had the ship done to a Bright Silver.

So if you want to replicate it from season 1, Light Grey

Season 2 and 3, Silver:thumbsup:

Now which shade of Silver, That's up to you!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm...I still have my 16.5" Lunar Jupiter II, "in-flight" mode with a rather nice interior that is now taking up residency in storage thanks to the Moebius masterpiece.
"Light grey" you say? Hmmmmmm...an open airlock and weathered for a crashsite diorama...INSPIRING IDEA!!
Thanks again, Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a Link to my Stuff on the Irwin Allen News Network..The good folks there were kind enough to create a Gallery of my stuff...


http://www.iann.net/models/myers/index003.html


The J-2 with the gear up is my Lunar 2' Model with a completely scratch- built interior..
The Silver one is the 2' Sci-Fi Metroplolis J-2.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> The Original Color Of the Jupiter Two(season 1), was a Light Grey.
> In Fact, I painted my Lunar 2' that color, and it looked cool.
> 
> However, when it went to color, Irwin Allen had the ship done to a Bright Silver.
> ...


Mark -

Thanks for the input and the picture links. Seeing a Light Grey J2 next to a pic of a Bright Silver J2 pretty much cinches it for me. I'm going to go with the Light Grey - the exterior will look like season 1, but the interior is going to have the season 2/3 look to it.

I was pretty comfortable with the idea of a Light Grey hull, but I wanted to see if anyone's done it the same way. It does help putting it in the proper perspective. I was talking to a friend about it and her point of view was "well, if you paint it Light Grey and don't like it, you could consider the Grey a primer coat and paint it over in silver". Which is true, but I'd rather paint it just the one time if I have a choice.

By the way, I really liked the pics of all the models you've built. No wonder your Moebius J2 came out so well....you've had plenty of experience!

Thanks again,
Bryan


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Professor Robinson stated in a second season episode that the hull was made of titanium. I wonder how that would look?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

charonjr said:


> Professor Robinson stated in a second season episode that the hull was made of titanium. I wonder how that would look?


I agree! Tamiya makes a titanium spray paint,And i'm thinking of trying to get a can to test out on some scrap plastic before i make my decision on a final color for the hull/landing legs.I have mica silver ready to go,But now i'm thinking it would look better in a flat finish. Problem is, I don't know if the Titanium finish goes on flat or glossy.Any one else ever used it before? I guess i could always spray some flat clear over the mica silver to dull it out a bit.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with all of you, and I think ANY of said choices will look great on it because it's just such a great model. I know my finish isn't for everyone. I will say, in person, IT DOES NOT LOOK LIKE A CHEAP TOY! I've been shooting automotive finishes for twenty years on anything and everything. It looks like a high-buck paint job on a Ferrari! There's no comparison, the paint is so deep, and has so much of a micro-flake to it, it's really sweet! If I do another one, I'd probably just use the Orion Silver basecoat, with no clear on it. It is a flat finish, but it still has that nice sparkle look down it it. 

I liked the idea one of the guys had about doing one in pearl white on the lift off pad too! I think that would be outstanding looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It may have been titanium, but it would have a yellow/brown-ish look. I think he meant to say Unobtanium.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Y3a said:


> It may have been titanium, but it would have a yellow/brown-ish look. I think he meant to say Unobtanium.


So is that what the actual color of the Titanium looks like,A Yellow/Brown shade?
If so,Thanks for the heads up...That not a color i would go with then.
It looks like mica silver is definately the right choice:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

You can find photos of the early Lockheed A-12 in original paint that shows the bare titanium. That was the predecessor to the SR71 & 71a.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> I agree! Tamiya makes a titanium spray paint,And i'm thinking of trying to get a can to test out on some scrap plastic before i make my decision on a final color for the hull/landing legs.I have mica silver ready to go,But now i'm thinking it would look better in a flat finish. Problem is, I don't know if the Titanium finish goes on flat or glossy.Any one else ever used it before? I guess i could always spray some flat clear over the mica silver to dull it out a bit.


SB -

Titanium in its natural form is a silver-gray color often with a multi-colored iridescent tarnish. The appearance of the metal is a metallic finish. 

Bryan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Hmmmmm...I still have my 16.5" Lunar Jupiter II, "in-flight" mode with a rather nice interior that is now taking up residency in storage thanks to the Moebius masterpiece.
> "Light grey" you say? Hmmmmmm...an open airlock and weathered for a crashsite diorama...INSPIRING IDEA!!
> Thanks again, Mark!


Your very Welcome Sir!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Chrome silver on the car,Bare Metal Silver on the hull,Tamiya Spray cans.


Falcon, thanks for the color comparison of the bare metal & chrome silver both colors i have. I have an APOLLO command/service module & i painted the service module bare metal silver and need to paint the command module a chrome silver. tell me, which brand of chrome silver are you using ? I have a can of testors #1290 chrome and need to get as close to a shiny chrome finish as possible. Did you use a primer under the chrome paint ? I am planning on using a gloss black as a primer so the chrome will appear more chrome looking. here are my Jupiter 2's a 24 inch Lunar Models, a 16.5 inch lunar models ( crash scene with open outer hatch at night) and my PL Jupiter 2. All of those were painted testors metallic silver which looks perfect, however i have switched to Tamiya silvers because of the durability and resistance to fingerprints and scratches that are common with testors metallic silver. Try brushing dust off off of testors metallic silver that is 10 years old, scratches easily.
my Lunar models Jupiter 2's
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=5653

Polar Lights Jupiter 2- http://culttvman.com/main/?p=390


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

They look great Bert!!!
Very nice job indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I have been using different metallic shades of Duplicolor on my Jupiter 2 projects for quite a while. It is very durable and the texture is very silimar to the original filming miniatures. The latest one (pictured) is more of a light metallic gray which I think looks pretty nice. *


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Falcon, thanks for the color comparison of the bare metal & chrome silver both colors i have. I have an APOLLO command/service module & i painted the service module bare metal silver and need to paint the command module a chrome silver. tell me, which brand of chrome silver are you using ? I have a can of testors #1290 chrome and need to get as close to a shiny chrome finish as possible. Did you use a primer under the chrome paint ? I am planning on using a gloss black as a primer so the chrome will appear more chrome looking. here are my Jupiter 2's a 24 inch Lunar Models, a 16.5 inch lunar models ( crash scene with open outer hatch at night) and my PL Jupiter 2. All of those were painted testors metallic silver which looks perfect, however i have switched to Tamiya silvers because of the durability and resistance to fingerprints and scratches that are common with testors metallic silver. Try brushing dust off off of testors metallic silver that is 10 years old, scratches easily.
> my Lunar models Jupiter 2's
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=5653
> 
> Polar Lights Jupiter 2- http://culttvman.com/main/?p=390


I used Testors silver in the small bottles,but their Model Masters silver is the same paint.I rearly use primer,this was shot on the bare plastic of both the Batmobile and the JII hull.I did wipe the hull down with alcohol before spraying.If you cut the silver with lacquer it will spray more chrome like.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Those look great ! Thanks BeatlePaul ! The chrome paint i got is the spray can from testors, I am not sure what it looks like when sprayed but i hope it loks different than the bare metal silver.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> I went the opposite route. I stand by the belief that something that is supposed to fly thru space at incredible speeds should be as slippery as possible, so I shot mine with House of Kolors Orion Silver Microflake basecoat, then topped it with 6 coats of Kosmic Klear with just a pinch of Black Golds superfine microflake! It just glows in the sun, and if a gnat landed on it he would probably bust his butt trying to get off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim,The hot rod finish on your J2 looks really cool,And i did almost the same thing with my Polar Lights Jupiter.It wasn't airbrushed of course and not the quality sheen as yours,But it really sparkles.I had given up with dealing with the original Testors Metalic silver finish that was originally on it due to fingerprints and scratching, so tried a more durable finish by krylon.
Don't have any pics of it right now,But when i get a chance i'll post some pics over in the modeling section.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am building mine now but not too far along yet. Had to stop to get some MIM Aurora box arts done for the fest but now that it is over and I have recovered it is time to get back to the Jupiter. I am not sure yet what I plan for the huge surface for paint. I am fairly certain I am going to stay away from airbrushing it due to the huge size. I have some Rustoleum metallic paint in silver and aluminum that I might try on a hidden surface and then if it looks good use it. I have used them on scale model rockets and they seem to work nicely and give a nice metallic type finish. I am not going to go with airbrushing as it would be a huge job for an airbrush and won't be such a big deal with the can Rustoleum.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> I went the opposite route. I stand by the belief that something that is supposed to fly thru space at incredible speeds should be as slippery as possible, so I shot mine with House of Kolors Orion Silver Microflake basecoat, then topped it with 6 coats of Kosmic Klear with just a pinch of Black Golds superfine microflake! It just glows in the sun, and if a gnat landed on it he would probably bust his butt trying to get off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice Tim, there is no air resistance in space so slippery wouldn't matter except for Dr. Smith that is. I like flat silvers on My Jupiter2's but yours I also like. There is just something about a nice paint job with a nice color you have chosen, it looks like it is made from something other than plastic.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> That looks nice Tim, there is no air resistance in space so slippery wouldn't matter except for Dr. Smith that is. I like flat silvers on My Jupiter2's but yours I also like. There is just something about a nice paint job with a nice color you have chosen, it looks like it is made from something other than plastic.


Oh poo, you technical guys kill everything!! LOL!! 

Of course, I had considered something like this:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW, now that IS nice ! how did you ever get such an OUTSTANDING finish ? that would make a very interesting color for the Jupiter 2.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

He is a couple of photos I took of the 4 ft filming model when it was at the Science Fiction museum in seattle.



















It is not as shiny as it looks in the photos, it looks to be a satin silver. The surface is very rough as you can see in the photos. Overall it is in bad shape and I can't say that it was not repainted at some point, but I would have no trouble believing that it was 50 years old.

Here is my Polar Lights J2. It's painted with Krylon silver rattle can. I think it's very close.


----------

